# Golf Monthly v How Did I Do Scottish Challenge - Details



## Val (Feb 6, 2012)

The Golf Monthly v How Did I Do Scottish Challenge has been set for Sunday March 25th at Blairgowrie on the Lansdowne Course. The challenge will be 4 ball better ball playing of 3/4 handicap on the lowest man, max handicap 18, both teams will have 5 pairings.

First tee - 12.30

The Golf Monthly team is as follows

Valentino - 16
 Toad - 9
 Craw - 6
 Driven2distraction - 14
 Patricks148 - 9
 lobthewedge - 3
 grumps - 18
 Farneyman -13
 Grumpyjock â€“ 18
 Bluetoon â€“ 6

First reserve is Taylormadephil, we may or may not have call offs from now but if you are interested in stepping in please drop me a pm with your details and we'll see what develops.

Should be a good day.


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 6, 2012)

Great work Valentino, looking forward to it.

Toad - I'll fire a cheque to you in the post today.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 6, 2012)

Valentino said:



			The Golf Monthly v How Did I Do Scottish Challenge has been set for Sunday March 25th at Blairgowrie on the Lansdowne Course. The challenge will be 4 ball better ball playing of 3/4 handicap on the lowest man, max handicap 18, both teams will have 5 pairings.

First tee - 12.30

The Golf Monthly team is as follows

Valentino - 16
 Toad - 9
 Craw - 6
 Driven2distraction - 14
 Patricks148 - 9
 lobthewedge - 3
 grumps - 18
 Farneyman -13
 Grumpyjock â€“ 18
 Bluetoon â€“ 6

First reserve is Taylormadephil, we may or may not have call offs from now but if you are interested in stepping in please drop me a pm with your details and we'll see what develops.

Should be a good day.
		
Click to expand...

he HDID Team is as follows.

Tom Carroll -16
Alf Sheppard -11
Chris Henderson - 12
Paul McChomper -10
David Ford -7
Steve Dolye -6
Sam Harris -6
Rab Craw -3
Ricky Moffat -2
Allan Hogg -0

Reserves

B Souter +3
P Lawrie Pro

Well done Martin, looking forward to it and thanks to all you team for making an event like this take place.


----------



## bluetoon (Feb 6, 2012)

Well done Martin. Great effort putting this together so quickly.
Looking at those lists, i think on paper we are going in as underdogs!

.......Cant talk now.......grabs gear and heads to range....


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 6, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			he HDID Team is as follows.

Tom Carroll -16
Alf Sheppard -11
Chris Henderson - 12
Paul McChomper -10
David Ford -7
Steve Dolye -6
Sam Harris -6
Rab Craw -3
Ricky Moffat -2
Allan Hogg -0

Reserves

B Souter +3
P Lawrie Pro

Well done Martin, looking forward to it and thanks to all you team for making an event like this take place.
		
Click to expand...

can we get Neil or Fergus as our reserves?
as P Laurie reserve is just a ringger i think!


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2012)

Dont let them names or handicaps put you under pressure troops, we have this in the bag 

:thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 6, 2012)

Well done Valentino ... A good mix of handicaps and I'm looking forward to it. The 18 max for handicaps makes good sense  :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 6, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			can we get Neil or Fergus as our reserves?
as P Laurie reserve is just a ringger i think!
		
Click to expand...

Paul Lawrie, I think you are thinking about someone else:rofl:

He has noted that if there is a space in the HDID then he would like to play for us


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Well done Valentino ... A good mix of handicaps and I'm looking forward to it. The 18 max for handicaps makes good sense  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think so too, makes the win that wee bit sweater for the guys that are higher than 18 when they pull it off


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 6, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I think so too, makes the win that wee bit sweater for the guys that are higher than 18 when they pull it off



Click to expand...

sounds like the hdid boys have had your teams pants down already valentino 18 max whys that?? golfers of higher handicaps shouldnt be penalised  for taking on better golfers than them,thats why we have handicaps


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 6, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			sounds like the hdid boys have had your teams pants down already valentino 18 max whys that?? golfers of higher handicaps should be penalised  for taking on better golfers than them,thats why we have handicaps
		
Click to expand...

Well said fat boy, read your post again maybe just maybe you said it wrong


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 6, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Well said fat boy, read your post again maybe just maybe you said it wrong

Click to expand...

sorted it, you should no by now i carnt spell


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 6, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			sorted it, you should no by now i carnt spell
		
Click to expand...

Dolly, you not fancy arranging the same thing down south, pretty sure you're the man for the job


----------



## Tom C (Feb 6, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Dolly, you not fancy arranging the same thing down south, pretty sure you're the man for the job 

Click to expand...

Now recognise who the fat Tiger is, should have worked it for myself, the spelling is a dead give away.

Hi Dolly, Paul is right you are the man to sort it out down south.


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			sounds like the hdid boys have had your teams pants down already valentino 18 max whys that?? golfers of higher handicaps shouldnt be penalised  for taking on better golfers than them,thats why we have handicaps
		
Click to expand...

Typo I'm sure dolly 

Both Sam and I agreed to it, realistically 18 max is fair enough during winter and off the yellows I reckon. We have one of 19 and one off 22 and neither have grumbled so no issues.


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			sorted it, you should no by now i carnt spell
		
Click to expand...

But you can editon here dolly if your quick enough to spot it


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 6, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Dolly, you not fancy arranging the same thing down south, pretty sure you're the man for the job 

Click to expand...

will let you boys get yours out the way 1st, which i hope and im sure it will be a massive succses,


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 6, 2012)

It's like a HDID day out on this page  :fore:


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			It's like a HDID day out on this page  :fore:
		
Click to expand...

HDID a bit quiet tonight?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 6, 2012)

Valentino said:



			HDID a bit quiet tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh but not to worry they are at the range, they have to attend the range on a Monday Wed & Sunday and hit a 100 balls, receipts need to be handed in so we know they are taking this challenge seriousoo:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah it is just now ... You watch it when their medication wears off though, geesus they could lick the windows clean on a bus  :smirk:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Yeah it is just now ... You watch it when their medication wears off though, geesus they could lick the windows clean on a bus  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Come on the HDID!!!


----------



## JCW (Feb 7, 2012)

HDID led by a devil , they ain`t got a hell`s chance of winning , more chance of winning the lottery which is a no chance    ......    



wrighty1874 said:



			Come on the HDID!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 7, 2012)

Confirmation that it is you "willie" ...  :whoo:


----------



## Val (Feb 8, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Confirmation that it is you "willie" ...  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yir some man sir


----------



## rickg (Feb 8, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Yir some man sir 

Click to expand...

that's odd.....JCW's handicap has gone from 2.1 to 5 in less than 2 days in his signature .......that must have been a hell of a lot of competitions (at least 24.....) must have been the frozen greens......


----------



## Grumps (Feb 8, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Typo I'm sure dolly 

Both Sam and I agreed to it, realistically 18 max is fair enough during winter and off the yellows I reckon. We have one of 19 and one off 22 and neither have grumbled so no issues.
		
Click to expand...


What would be point in moaning as there is only 2 off us being cut for the day out off the 20 so we would get shot down pretty quickly .   

Plus it will not matter when I win by 5 shots :Whoo:  :Whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 8, 2012)

Grumps said:



			What would be point in moaning as there is only 2 off us being cut for the day out off the 20 so we would get shot down pretty quickly .   

Plus it will not matter when I win by 5 shots :Whoo:  :Whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That's the spirt Grumps go down fighting, not like a Fifer to give something away mind you:rofl:


----------



## Val (Feb 8, 2012)

Grumps said:



			What would be point in moaning as there is only 2 off us being cut for the day out off the 20 so we would get shot down pretty quickly .   

Plus it will not matter when I win by 5 shots :Whoo:  :Whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, I've every faith :thup:


----------



## JCW (Feb 8, 2012)

edit error now corrected thanks 



rickg said:



			that's odd.....JCW's handicap has gone from 2.1 to 5 in less than 2 days in his signature .......that must have been a hell of a lot of competitions (at least 24.....) must have been the frozen greens...... 

Click to expand...


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 9, 2012)

Grumps said:



			What would be point in moaning as there is only 2 off us being cut for the day out off the 20 so we would get shot down pretty quickly .   

Plus it will not matter when I win by 5 shots :Whoo:  :Whoo:
		
Click to expand...

we still have a shot on every hole and can make them count.
its up to the other player to make birdie or better.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 9, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			we still have a shot on every hole and can make them count.
its up to the other player to make birdie or better.
		
Click to expand...

Ah Ha read the post where it states max 18 handicap and then 3/4 from the lowest man, you might not get a shot per hole you might only get 3 or four depending on who you play against


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 9, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Ah Ha read the post where it states max 18 handicap and then 3/4 from the lowest man, you might not get a shot per hole you might only get 3 or four depending on who you play against

Click to expand...

As I appear to be the lowest GM team member I would happily partner you grumpyjock, that way maximising your handicap allowance for the team.

However, having never met you, I dont know how wise a move this is?

Just how grumpy are you?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 9, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			As I appear to be the lowest GM team member I would happily partner you grumpyjock, that way maximising your handicap allowance for the team.

However, having never met you, I dont know how wise a move this is?

Just how grumpy are you?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Nice one, good idea mind you.....


----------



## Grumps (Feb 9, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			That's the spirt Grumps go down fighting, not like a Fifer to give something away mind you:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

HEY YOU IM NO FiFER !!!!!     Just moved over hear the teach the locals it's no rite to sleep with their sisters


----------



## Grumps (Feb 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Nice one, I've every faith :thup:
		
Click to expand...


  I was trying to loll them into a false sense of security before blinding them with my wonder shots :Rolf:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 9, 2012)

Grumps said:



			HEY YOU IM NO FiFER !!!!!     Just moved over hear the teach the locals it's no rite to sleep with their sisters
		
Click to expand...

As ma eld father used to say to ma mother " there's only one thing worse than a fifer" two of them:rofl:


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 9, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Ah Ha read the post where it states max 18 handicap and then 3/4 from the lowest man, you might not get a shot per hole you might only get 3 or four depending on who you play against

Click to expand...

bomber 18 max ,not really fair,  example  so grumpjock is say off 22 then has to play off 18, then say he plays you and a partner ,3/4 diff yes i agree with ,say you are the lowest off 6 the poor bloke has been slashed twice and only gets 9 off you, when in normal terms off 22 it would be 12, we all have handicap for a reason,


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 9, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			bomber 18 max ,not really fair,  example  so grumpjock is say off 22 then has to play off 18, then say he plays you and a partner ,3/4 diff yes i agree with ,say you are the lowest off 6 the poor bloke has been slashed twice and only gets 9 off you, when in normal terms off 22 it would be 12, we all have handicap for a reason,
		
Click to expand...


What are you a rocket scientists:whoo:


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 9, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			What are you a rocket scientists:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


more like what are you  dick turpin?????????:ears:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 9, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			more like what are you  dick turpin?????????:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Coming from "The Hoff" any Grumps will be out with a 15 & 16 handicap so how many shots does he get now:blah:


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 9, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Coming from "The Hoff" any Grumps will be out with a 15 & 16 handicap so how many shots does he get now:blah:
		
Click to expand...

wobbery, its down right wobbery


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 9, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			wobbery, its down right wobbery
		
Click to expand...

The Grumpy guys aren't complaining .. Its just you and your not going :ears:


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 9, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			The Grumpy guys aren't complaining .. Its just you and your not going :ears:
		
Click to expand...

im going for the fair play award doyley


----------



## bluetoon (Feb 9, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Coming from "The Hoff" any Grumps will be out with a 15 & 16 handicap so how many shots does he get now:blah:
		
Click to expand...

Ill be happy to partner with any one of the grumps off 15/16 :cheers:, then we can take great delight watching the HDID scratch ringers smash it 300yards into the birches while we punt it up the fairways using our shots.

Cumon the Grumps :thup:


----------



## JCW (Feb 9, 2012)

yes , no use being long if you hitting it in the rubbish all the time , got a shot use it to make bogie so they have to par to get a 1/2 and birdie to win or maybe a 1/2 , come on the grumps 



bluetoon said:



			Ill be happy to partner with any one of the grumps off 15/16 :cheers:, then we can take great delight watching the HDID scratch ringers smash it 300yards into the birches while we punt it up the fairways using our shots.

Cumon the Grumps :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 10, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			Ill be happy to partner with any one of the grumps off 15/16 :cheers:, then we can take great delight watching the HDID scratch ringers smash it 300yards into the birches while we punt it up the fairways using our shots.

Cumon the Grumps :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Speak to Big Val, our team pairings have been sorted & we have no problem granting your wish:thup:

He seems to be keeping his pairs close to his chest so nobody knows, think he may be a bit like N Faldo & we all know how that ended:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 10, 2012)

JCW said:



			yes , no use being long if you hitting it in the rubbish all the time , got a shot use it to make bogie so they have to par to get a 1/2 and birdie to win or maybe a 1/2 , come on the grumps
		
Click to expand...

Willie 

What has happend to your Handicap mate your were off 5 last week then I noticed you went down too 2.1 & now I see your up at 12.1. You still got a bad leg ?


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 10, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			Ill be happy to partner with any one of the grumps off 15/16 :cheers:, then we can take great delight watching the HDID scratch ringers smash it 300yards into the birches while we punt it up the fairways using our shots.

Cumon the Grumps :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We will show then we are not defeated nor downhearted.
Grumpy we may be but not all bad.
Thats why we are still high handicapers always downtrodden and suppresed.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Speak to Big Val, our team pairings have been sorted & we have no problem granting your wish:thup:

He seems to be keeping his pairs close to his chest so nobody knows, think he may be a bit like N Faldo & we all know how that ended:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Don't you worry about us ya big roaster, we're sound.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Don't you worry about us ya big roaster, we're sound.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to here it, now get to the driving range:fore:


----------



## JCW (Feb 10, 2012)

Tiger , do the GM boys know about the DQ at Whitekirk in an open comp , no not on the day but a day later ??????????? ....??????......, DQ the next day , never ever known that ever before , Make sure you GM boys have a rule book to hand or better still a ref with each match as we dont want a repeat of the WHITEKIRK affair .......



fat-tiger said:



			wobbery, its down right wobbery
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2012)

JCW said:



			Tiger , do the GM boys know about the DQ at Whitekirk in an open comp , no not on the day but a day later ??????????? ....??????......, DQ the next day , never ever known that ever before , Make sure you GM boys have a rule book to hand or better still a ref with each match as we dont want a repeat of the WHITEKIRK affair .......
		
Click to expand...

I know all about it, no issues.

Do you expect them to cheat?


----------



## JCW (Feb 10, 2012)

Cheat is a big word , one i will not use , but do i expect them too , no i expect the GM guys to beat them ,  .... 7 & 6 would be real nice , I buy the winning pair a bottle of whisky each if they do , dont worry i get the drink to you by private jet if i have too , come on GM  



Valentino said:



			I know all about it, no issues.

Do you expect them to cheat?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 13, 2012)

Will the draw be made for this before the day.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 13, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Will the draw be made for this before the day.
		
Click to expand...

The HDID pairings have been sorted along with the playing order, you need to speak to Big Val about the GM list.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 13, 2012)

Am sure Big Val will be along shortly with our line up. Do we have to shake hands before the matches?


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Am sure Big Val will be along shortly with our line up.
		
Click to expand...

Ive got a line up in mind buddy, 6 weeks to the challenge though


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Ive got a line up in mind buddy, 6 weeks to the challenge though 

Click to expand...

Just make sure you get it right :mmm:


----------



## Tom C (Feb 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Just make sure you get it right :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Have you got ours right?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tom C said:



			Have you got ours right?
		
Click to expand...

Tom you need not worry your in safe hands


----------



## Grumps (Feb 14, 2012)

Bring them on single handicappers or pro's we dont care


----------



## Val (Feb 14, 2012)

Grumps said:



			Bring them on single handicappers or pro's we dont care 

Click to expand...

Thats the spirit Grumps


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 14, 2012)

GIRU the G M boys! !!!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 24, 2012)

Who has dropped out now that we have TMPhil onboard?


A good addition in my opinion, steady eadie type of player.

C.


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Who has dropped out now that we have TMPhil onboard?


A good addition in my opinion, steady eadie type of player.

C.
		
Click to expand...

Word travels fast 

Grumpyjock has dropped out

Glad to have phil on board :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 24, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Word travels fast 

Grumpyjock has dropped out

Glad to have phil on board :thup:
		
Click to expand...

All the talk must have been to much for Auld Grumpyjock :whoo:

Who next may I ask......I have paid the deposit for all the HDID Team so they better get their sorry butts up there:blah:


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			All the talk must have been to much for Auld Grumpyjock :whoo:

Who next may I ask......I have paid the deposit for all the HDID Team so they better get their sorry butts up there:blah:
		
Click to expand...

4 weeks on Sunday big fella, you still collecting range receipts?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 24, 2012)

Valentino said:



			4 weeks on Sunday big fella, you still collecting range receipts?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh we got them all a deal at Kingsfield, discounted golf and a free basket of range balls.


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Feb 24, 2012)

Pleased to be on board guys, looking forward to helping the Golf Monthly Forum team beat the HDID boys and enjoy an afternoon meeting other guys from all over the country


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

Come on team GM!

Lets get this thing kicking off! 

"Who are ya?"


----------



## bigslice (Mar 1, 2012)

when golf monthly beats how did i do will they answer 'we got beat' get intae them:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 1, 2012)

bigslice said:



			when golf monthly beats how did i do will they answer 'we got beat' get intae them:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No be long now, come on HDID :fore:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 2, 2012)

I see they were talking about this game as a warm up for this years Masters on SkySports!


----------



## bigslice (Mar 2, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			I see they were talking about this game as a warm up for this years Masters on SkySports!
		
Click to expand...

Rorys new management company forgot to put it in his schedule for 2012. Tiger was up for it as he heard theres a lot of talent in Scotland but he wanted too much appearance money


----------



## Val (Mar 2, 2012)

Rory and Tiger wont appear as they are scared big bomber will out hit them  

Bring it on :thup:


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 2, 2012)

Its in the bag boys, I mean how can we possibly lose against a crowd that go by the name of HDID?  

They sound more like a nasty infection you might bring back from a stag do in Eastern Europe!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 2, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Its in the bag boys, I mean how can we possibly lose against a crowd that go by the name of HDID?  

They sound more like a nasty infection you might bring back from a stag do in Eastern Europe!
		
Click to expand...

lol...... Very good LTW.:blah::blah::blah:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 2, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			lol...... Very good LTW.:blah::blah::blah:
		
Click to expand...


Is that the first bite????????
:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Is that the first bite????????
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Early days for all that but am sure there will be a lot of fishing between now & then:ears:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 2, 2012)

Team HDID ... Finely Tuned Athletes, we've been in the gym since Valentino got this going


----------



## thecraw (Mar 2, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Team HDID ... Finely Tuned Athletes, we've been in the gym since Valentino got this going  

Click to expand...

I go to the gym too, its great for a perv. Love when the spin class finishes.
:whoo:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 2, 2012)

Their coffee shop and the patisserie cabinet does me  


thecraw said:



			I go to the gym too, its great for a perv. Love when the spin class finishes.
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just back from my 3 week training camp Down under, no range receipts for me as yet but got some good golf in while I was there. 

Any news on the team pairings yet ?


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 10, 2012)

Thats me up to 14 now...


----------



## Val (Mar 10, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Just back from my 3 week training camp Down under, no range receipts for me as yet but got some good golf in while I was there. 

Any news on the team pairings yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Sam has them well under wraps hendo.

Had a we scouting mission at Leven today, I wouldn't say they were concerned however I did score us a wee psychological victory today by scoring better than handicap in a tough wind someone even called me a bandit (how dare they)  

2 weeks tomorrow lads :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Sam has them well under wraps hendo.

Had a we scouting mission at Leven today, I wouldn't say they were concerned however I did score us a wee psychological victory today by scoring better than handicap in a tough wind someone even called me a bandit (how dare they)  

2 weeks tomorrow lads :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Poor Sam,

GM 2 Sam 0


Well done Martin.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 10, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Thats me up to 14 now...
		
Click to expand...

You just did that to get an extra shot at Machrihanish. I know your sort!

It was a fine day in Ayrshire and not too windy either. I managed a +2 round Troon. +4 out, -2 home.


----------



## Val (Mar 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Poor Sam,

GM 2 Sam 0


Well done Martin.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the big yin, his back is goosed and he can hardly walk and how he managed 35 points is beyond me.

Like they say I suppose, beware the injured golfer however our confidence is up high and for good reason. We have nothing to fear lads.

Really looking forward to this now and I know the HDID boys are too.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wooosh how did I manage to miss all this stuff, yep Big Yin the back feels well and truly fecked managed a game at Glenbervie yesterday and had a level par round, mind you there were 2 winter greens on.

After yesterday I could hardly move so not looking good for the next few games off golf, meeting the Fat Tiger and a few of the lads at Close House on Thur then our first comp of the year at Leven on Saturday then back down south to Ramside on Sunday. Could be done in for the big match Blairgowrie at this rate but you can be assured that I will be there looking for some GM Scalps:whoo:


----------



## Val (Mar 12, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Wooosh how did I manage to miss all this stuff, yep Big Yin the back feels well and truly fecked managed a game at Glenbervie yesterday and had a level par round, mind you there were 2 winter greens on.

After yesterday I could hardly move so not looking good for the next few games off golf, meeting the Fat Tiger and a few of the lads at Close House on Thur then our first comp of the year at Leven on Saturday then back down south to Ramside on Sunday. Could be done in for the big match Blairgowrie at this rate but you can be assured that I will be there looking for some GM Scalps:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt have it any other way big fella.

Bring it on.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bomber you sort yourself out mate, were not taking any passengers on this trip. Captain or not, if yer no up for then step aside..... victory for team overseas stag weekend disease is a must !!!!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 14, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Bomber you sort yourself out mate, were not taking any passengers on this trip. Captain or not, if yer no up for then step aside..... victory for team overseas stag weekend disease is a must !!!!
		
Click to expand...


Just you concentrate on remembering your woods!!!!!


:clap:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Bomber you sort yourself out mate, were not taking any passengers on this trip. Captain or not, if yer no up for then step aside..... victory for team overseas stag weekend disease is a must !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hendo

Plenty time before the big match, Close House tomorrow:whoo:


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2012)

We have another casualty with grumps having to pull out, able replacement will be announced tomorrow, our first reserve has till tomorrow to commit or our second one is in who has said he will step up to the plate.

1 weekend of practice left boys, intae it


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Mar 15, 2012)

what are the plans for the day.. whose playing who, what time are we meeting, what tees we playing off. what time we meeting,


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 15, 2012)

Valentino said:



			We have another casualty with grumps having to pull out, able replacement will be announced tomorrow, our first reserve has till tomorrow to commit or our second one is in who has said he will step up to the plate.

1 weekend of practice left boys, intae it
		
Click to expand...

Ah you boys are dropping all over the place, a few of us HDID boys had a good win @ Close House today so are right us for this if you can muster up a team:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 15, 2012)

TaylormadePhil said:



			what are the plans for the day.. whose playing who, what time are we meeting, what tees we playing off. what time we meeting,
		
Click to expand...


FFS Phil, this is a professional approach we're taking into this game, there will be no Faldo  sandwichgate leeks coming from team GM, Martin is taking inspiration from great leaders like Torrance and Monty. The teams and pairings are a closely guarded secret. You'll know who your playing with when the announcer calls you onto the first tee.

Patience will be rewarded, and with a bit of luck you'll avoid me as a playing partner!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			FFS Phil, this is a professional approach we're taking into this game, there will be no Faldo  sandwichgate leeks coming from team GM, Martin is taking inspiration from great leaders like Torrance and Monty. The teams and pairings are a closely guarded secret. You'll know who your playing with when the announcer calls you onto the first tee.

Patience will be rewarded, and with a bit of luck you'll avoid me as a playing partner!
		
Click to expand...


Crawford remember our epic with against Clarkie at Spey Valley, A win from 5 down at the turn as i remember.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 16, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Crawford remember our epic with against Clarkie at Spey Valley, A win from 5 down at the turn as i remember.
		
Click to expand...

I believe we were 7 down through 7 or something incredible like that.

Good job I started playing and managed to carry you round.


:fore::ears::whoo:


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 16, 2012)

Personally i'm looking forward to Valentinos motivational pre match speech.  I'm hoping for a rallying call to the troops along the same lines as Mel Gibson in Braveheart!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 16, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Personally i'm looking forward to Valentinos motivational pre match speech.  I'm hoping for a rallying call to the troops along the same lines as Mel Gibson in Braveheart!
		
Click to expand...

"Awright lads, a've got a couple a bottles of buckie here, win yer game an ah'll gee yoooze an upsy downsy! Lose an a chib ye!"


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			"Awright lads, a've got a couple a bottles of buckie here, win yer game an ah'll gee yoooze an upsy downsy! Lose an a chib ye!"
		
Click to expand...

Just what I'm talking about craw, inspiritational stuff.

Who needs Mel Gibson riding about on a horse, waving his sword spouting pish about freedom, when we've got Valentino - straddling his powakaddy, driver in hand, charging off to the first tee baying for HDID blood! 

Lits git intae thum, freeeduuum!


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Mar 16, 2012)

no doubt GOLF MONTHLY will be donating matching shirts to the team,


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 16, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Just what I'm talking about craw, inspiritational stuff.

Who needs Mel Gibson riding about on a horse, waving his sword spouting pish about freedom, when we've got Valentino - straddling his powakaddy, driver in hand, charging off to the first tee baying for HDID blood! 

Lits git intae thum, freeeduuum!
		
Click to expand...

Keep talking boys, I have heard one on big Val's speeches :rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 16, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Just what I'm talking about craw, inspiritational stuff.

Who needs Mel Gibson riding about on a horse, waving his sword spouting pish about freedom, when we've got Valentino - straddling his powakaddy, driver in hand, charging off to the first tee baying for HDID blood! 

Lits git intae thum, freeeduuum!
		
Click to expand...


:clap:


You forgot the wearing his white drainpipe trousers!


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2012)

Golfcitydweller, welcome to the team.

:thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Golfcitydweller, welcome to the team.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

GCD has had a conflict and can't play after all.

Guys, we have a slot spare if anyone wants it.


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like I might be staying near St Andrews next Saturday night for a close family friends birthday.. Any of the Golf Monthly team travelling from this area to Blairgowrie and able to give me a lift please. I've managed to arrange a lift back with TheCraw, which is very kind of him.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 18, 2012)

BUMP this thread..

Whats the hampden roar for this next week?

Tee times?
Breakfast, yes/no?
Cost?
Meal after or not?
Course been settled on yet?


I may have missed it but cant be bothered trawling 11 pages!

C.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 18, 2012)

Over to big Val to advise of the details, team HDID have paid deposits so we will be there.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm fully paid up.

Just need to ken the finer details!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm fully paid up.

Just need to ken the finer details!
		
Click to expand...

Give big Val a few days to get over the whooping the Tick got today, sad day for 20% off Scotland:whoo:


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sad day for me on the course at Ramside today..... Can only play better next week. 

Craw...Still managing to hold onto all ma woods ;-)


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Give big Val a few days to get over the whooping the Tick got today, sad day for 20% off Scotland:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Big match is next week big man, and I don't mean in Glasgow


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			BUMP this thread..

Whats the hampden roar for this next week?

Tee times?
Breakfast, yes/no?
Cost?
Meal after or not?
Course been settled on yet?


I may have missed it but cant be bothered trawling 11 pages!

C.
		
Click to expand...

The build up starts tomorrow el son


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok whats the crack then, 

12 pages in a details thread....and not much details :lol: :rofl:


I'm ready to kick some A$$ ne:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 19, 2012)

Valentino said:



			The Golf Monthly v How Did I Do Scottish Challenge has been set for Sunday March 25th at Blairgowrie on the Lansdowne Course. The challenge will be 4 ball better ball playing of 3/4 handicap on the lowest man, max handicap 18, both teams will have 5 pairings.

First tee - 12.30

The Golf Monthly team is as follows

Valentino - 16
 Toad - 9
 Craw - 6
 Driven2distraction - 14
 Patricks148 - 9
 lobthewedge - 3
 grumps - 18
 Farneyman -13
 Grumpyjock â€“ 18
 Bluetoon â€“ 6

First reserve is Taylormadephil, we may or may not have call offs from now but if you are interested in stepping in please drop me a pm with your details and we'll see what develops.

Should be a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Bump, just to save you GM guys looking back the thread for the details:ears:

Oh just remembered I think you might have had a few players pull out of your team but I am sure Big Val will update the list.

Bring it on....................:ears:


----------



## Toad (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys,

Tee times are 12:30, 12:39, 12:48, 12:57 & 13:06.

We are booked on the Lansdowne course but may end up on Rosemount as Lansdowne still has some winter greens in play and we will be moved over if that was the case on Sunday, tee times will remain the same should that happen.

Martin was suggesting we meet up at 11:30 to introduce everyone and square up the club to save chasing everyone as they arrive. I have received deposits from the majority of players and the toatal cost for the golf is Â£25.

Food wise could not get a good deal out of the caterers as it worked out cheaper to order food as required for some strange reason.

See you all on Sunday

Toad


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 19, 2012)

John,

Are we playin off mats?

Anyone interested in turning up early for a knock around the wee course.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 19, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			John,

Are we playin off mats?

Anyone interested in turning up early for a knock around the wee course.
		
Click to expand...


That would be a good idea for all the GM Team


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			John,

Are we playin off mats?

Anyone interested in turning up early for a knock around the wee course.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like a knock around the wee course first but as it will prob take me about two hours to get there, poss wouldn't arrive in time as i was going to leave at 9am.

John, do we have to bring out own mats? is so will the one outside my back door do?


----------



## Toad (Mar 19, 2012)

Patrick,

Think we may still be off mats, you could use the fluffy one around your toilet or borrow one from the pro shop on the day, other option is moving the ball to the first cut it's up to you.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2012)

Toad said:



			Patrick,

Think we may still be off mats, you could use the fluffy one around your toilet or borrow one from the pro shop on the day, other option is moving the ball to the first cut it's up to you. 

Click to expand...

Cheers John, might borrow one then, not sure how good a strike you would get from the fluffy one from around the toilet, or the one from outside the back door might be a bit heavy to carry around for 18 holes.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 19, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I'd like a knock around the wee course first but as *it will prob take me about two hours to get there, poss wouldn't arrive in time as i was going to leave at 9am*.

John, do we have to bring out own mats? is so will the one outside my back door do?
		
Click to expand...


Flip sake the way you drive you should have left yesterday and towed a caravan!  Best put old Paddy boy as anchor man so he doesn't lose the first hole for being late on the tee!


:rofl:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 19, 2012)

It's sounding good ... Sky Caddie is loaded for both courses, safety first


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 19, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			It's sounding good ... Sky Caddie is loaded for both courses, safety first  

Click to expand...

Good shout that!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 19, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Good shout that!
		
Click to expand...

Yip us HDID bous got it all covered, just you guys watch & learnoo:

Hickory Hacker will see you up there of Friday for a practise round, should we go early doors & play both courses just incase we end up on Rosemount on Sunday, this could be a ploy to feck us letting us think we are playing one course but then they make a swift change to the other.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 19, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yip us HDID bous got it all covered, just you guys watch & learnoo:

Hickory Hacker will see you up there of Friday for a practise round, should we go early doors & play both courses just incase we end up on Rosemount on Sunday, this could be a ploy to feck us letting us think we are playing one course but then they make a swift change to the other.
		
Click to expand...


Rosemount???? Did no one tell you its been switched to Auchterarder!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 19, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yip us HDID bous got it all covered, just you guys watch & learnoo:

Hickory Hacker will see you up there of Friday for a practise round, should we go early doors & play both courses just incase we end up on Rosemount on Sunday, this could be a ploy to feck us letting us think we are playing one course but then they make a swift change to the other.
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't try and trick us would they? ... I know Valentino was sounding a tad nervous but changing the venue at the 11th hour? :fore:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 19, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Rosemount???? Did no one tell you its been switched to Auchterarder!
		
Click to expand...

I would have Auchterarder down as home advantage to the HDID boys.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2012)

Sam, great result at Leven and nice cut however were you really second to The Rock?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 19, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I would have Auchterarder down as home advantage to the HDID boys.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			They wouldn't try and trick us would they? ... I know Valentino was sounding a tad nervous but changing the venue at the 11th hour? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Nervous eff all my pal, come ahead :thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2012)

We may have our last man join up, he's currently looking at sorting work issues so fingers crossed.

Pairings announced tomorrow :fore:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 19, 2012)

Valentino said:



			We may have our last man join up, he's currently looking at sorting work issues so fingers crossed.

Pairings announced tomorrow :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Has Bomber gave you an indication of Team HDID?


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Has Bomber gave you an indication of Team HDID? 

Click to expand...

Nope but I would be certain he'll pair himself with you given recent results but I'm sure we can bring that to a thundering halt


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 19, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Nope but I would be certain he'll pair himself with you given recent results but I'm sure we can bring that to a thundering halt 

Click to expand...

I'll find out at 12:20 on Sunday!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 19, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'll find out at 12:20 on Sunday! 

Click to expand...

Got to keep the hide and seek champs together


----------



## thecraw (Mar 19, 2012)

Team GM with matching white shell suit tops. Pure beezers by the way!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 20, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Team GM with matching white shell suit tops. Pure beezers by the way!







Click to expand...

White Galvin Green tops ... Only for skinny folk!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			White Galvin Green tops ... Only for skinny folk!  

Click to expand...

Looks a bit like Craw and Big Val....


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 20, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Looks a bit like Craw and Big Val....
		
Click to expand...

Coach Valentino will be stewing over his pairings before posting later today ...


----------



## thecraw (Mar 20, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Looks a bit like Craw and Big Val....
		
Click to expand...


Be very careful when you answer this. which one am I?


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2012)

Still 1 short guys. None of you Lothian guys up for this, I can ask guys at my club to come but id rather it was a forum member.

None of you Lothian based guys interested?


----------



## DCB (Mar 20, 2012)

Not available this weekend I'm afraid.

Hope you get the berth filled.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 20, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Still 1 short guys. None of you Lothian guys up for this, I can ask guys at my club to come but id rather it was a forum member.

None of you Lothian based guys interested?
		
Click to expand...


I am now available if needed (but not very short!) . :thup:


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 20, 2012)

Good on ya Clive

Are you gonna bring KTS107G :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2012)

Valentino asked me to step in to the breach and I am totally gutted that I couldn't get work commitments sorted to be able to make it.
Team GM, give em hell on the day! :thup: :fore:


----------



## CliveW (Mar 20, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			Good on ya Clive

Are you gonna bring KTS107G :thup:
		
Click to expand...


KTS107G no longer exists.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 20, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Valentino asked me to step in to the breach and I am totally gutted that I couldn't get work commitments sorted to be able to make it.
Team GM, give em hell on the day! :thup: :fore:
		
Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## CliveW (Mar 20, 2012)

CliveW said:



			KTS107G no longer exists.
		
Click to expand...


It is now GPJ 466.   :lol:


----------



## Toad (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome on board Clive, love that car.


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2012)

CliveW said:



			I am now available if needed (but not very short!) . :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Clive, now we have good home advantage, what you off?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 20, 2012)

Whoop whoop.

Did our glorious leader manage to donate a trophy?


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 20, 2012)

Cracking prize that car is for the par 3 closest to the pin!


----------



## CliveW (Mar 20, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Nice one Clive, now we have good home advantage, what you off?
		
Click to expand...

20.4


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Whoop whoop.

Did our glorious leader manage to donate a trophy?
		
Click to expand...

Mike Harris did say he'd organise something, I best drop him an email


----------



## thecraw (Mar 20, 2012)

Valentino - 16
 Toad - 9
 Craw - 6
 Driven2distraction - 14
 Patricks148 - 9
 lobthewedge - 3
Farneyman -13
Bluetoon â€“ 6
TMPhil - ?
CliveW - 20

Is that the final line up? Looks like a stroll in the park to me.

Anyone know if Patrick has left Inverness yet?


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2012)

Phil is off 9


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 20, 2012)

CliveW said:



			20.4
		
Click to expand...

That will be 18 then, chancers the lot of you:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 20, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Valentino - 16
 Toad - 9
 Craw - 6
 Driven2distraction - 14
 Patricks148 - 9
 lobthewedge - 3
Farneyman -13
Bluetoon â€“ 6
TMPhil - ?
CliveW - 20

Is that the final line up? Looks like a stroll in the park to me.

Anyone know if Patrick has left Inverness yet?
		
Click to expand...

Okay on paper you look to be top loaded with high guys, but we wil soon bring you all down to earth with a bang.

Val you got your work cut out for you trying to arrange that lot in to teams:whoo:

Stay tuned as our pairs will be announced later, might give you a little help in your selection process


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Mar 20, 2012)

10.3 handicap for me. I can only dream of being a single handicapper


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay on paper you look to be top loaded with high guys, but we wil soon bring you all down to earth with a bang.

Val you got your work cut out for you trying to arrange that lot in to teams:whoo:

Stay tuned as our pairs will be announced later, might give you a little help in your selection process
		
Click to expand...

Our guys are sorted, we have nothing to fear


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2012)

TaylormadePhil said:



			10.3 handicap for me. I can only dream of being a single handicapper
		
Click to expand...

Did you get transport sorted?


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 20, 2012)

TaylormadePhil said:



			10.3 handicap for me. I can only dream of being a single handicapper
		
Click to expand...


FFS it's getting worse

I must now insist of handicap certificates upon your registration when you all arrive, please also bring your driving license and utility bill so we can be sure of who you are:whoo:


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2012)

Pairings are sorted, HDID are going down, big time.

:thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 20, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Pairings are sorted, HDID are going down, big time.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Remember the handicap certificates:ears:

God knows what the course will be like after you lot dig it up:rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Remember the handicap certificates:ears:

God knows what the course will be like after you lot dig it up:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We'll fill the holes with beaten bodies of the HDID chumps

:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 20, 2012)

Valentino said:



			We'll fill the holes with beaten bodies of the HDID chumps

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Why not just put your divots back:rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Why not just put your divots back:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Well we can do that too, :ears:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm off 14 now as mentioned on earlier post.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 21, 2012)

What happened to announcing the team pairings then ?


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			What happened to announcing the team pairings then ?
		
Click to expand...


Hendo,

I will pop a post on the HDID Forum once I get into the office that way it will give big Val a chance to discus his pairings with thecraw as I am sure they have no idea on their team yet:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 21, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Hendo,

I will pop a post on the HDID Forum once I get into the office that way it will give big Val a chance to discus his pairings with thecraw as I am sure they have no idea on their team yet:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'm more concerned that driving Miss Daisy makes it on time! Patrick is my partner so I hope he has left. Or maybe I'm just getting into your head bomber! Maybe Martin and I are going game 1 to scalp you and set the tone for a wonderful team performance. Maybies aye, maybies naw! 

Let the games commence.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay guys here are the details for Sunday:

Lansdowne course (Might be Rosemount!!!!!!!) Lansdowne still has a couple of temp greens on @ the moment and if that is still the case come Sunday they will transfer us over to the Rosemount course.

First tee time is 12.30, we are planning to get there for 11.30am @ the latest to do the introductions etc. The cost for the golf is Â£25.00 per person.


HDID Team Pairings is as follows.

Team 1 S Doyle & C Henderson 12.30

Team 2 R Moffat & P McChomper 12.39

Team 3 R Craw & S Harris 12.48

Team 4 A Sheppard & T Carroll 12.57

Team 5 A Hogg & D Fordie 13.06


GM have been waiting on our teams so they can try to sort their own team out, hopefully this will enable them to do so, please keep note of your pairings and your tee time so we have no confusion on the day. Play well and hopefully we can win the trophy for HDID and stuff them boys from the DARKSIDE......................


See you all on Sunday.



Okay Val time for you and your guys to think about changing to pairings, may the best team win.


Come on HDID:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Craw

Your not getting into my nut, I have shown our hand as we have nothing to be afraid off.

Now what I would say is that you & Val need to think on how to counter our hand, do you put a couple of lambs out to the slaughter in match 3 or play your top team, think about but either way they are lambsoo:

Bring it on:fore:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 21, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Craw

Your not getting into my nut, I have shown our hand as we have nothing to be afraid off.

Now what I would say is that you & Val need to think on how to counter our hand, do you put a couple of lambs out to the slaughter in match 3 or play your top team, think about but either way they are lambsoo:

Bring it on:fore:
		
Click to expand...

I take no credit for our team. Martin is his own man. I have every faith in my Captain and stand behind him and his visions of victory!

Game 3 what a big puff, you scared to take on a GM top team????????


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Mar 21, 2012)

No surprises there craw
Bomber bottled it and ran away last time he was due to play at Blairgowrie 
;0)


----------



## Val (Mar 21, 2012)

1 - Toad - Valentino
2 - Craw - Farneyman
3 - lobthewedge - CliveW
4 - Patrick - Bluetoon 
5 - TMPhil - D2D

Bring it on.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I take no credit for our team. Martin is his own man. I have every faith in my Captain and stand behind him and his visions of victory!

Game 3 what a big puff, you scared to take on a GM top team????????
		
Click to expand...

Every pairing and positioning will play a vital roll in our match, from playing in the 3rd spot we can see all our guys in front & behind:ears:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Driven2Distraction said:



			No surprises there craw
Bomber bottled it and ran away last time he was due to play at Blairgowrie 
;0)
		
Click to expand...

Winter greens, we had all decided that we were not going to play the winter greens while you stood in the car park alone for the first hour:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			1 - Toad - Valentino
2 - Craw - Farneyman
3 - lobthewedge - CliveW
4 - Patrick - Bluetoon 
5 - TMPhil - D2D

Bring it on.
		
Click to expand...

Toad,

I hope for your sake we play the Rosemount because Val has a wicked slice and will spend more time in the woods looking for balls than playing golf, I fear you will be playing on your toad (tod)

With that can I just apologise to all the guys out behind Big Val as it will be a long round and I would ask if your are using a trolly then please pack a flask with a hot drink and a quilt:whoo:


----------



## Val (Mar 21, 2012)

Love it big man, bring it on.

GM team, unless you want known by your forum name confirm your name please.

John - Martin
Crawford - Fabian
Lob the wedge? - Clive
Patrick - Bluetoon?
Phil - D2D?


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Love it big man, bring it on.

GM team, unless you want known by your forum name confirm your name please.

John - Martin
Crawford - Fabian
Lob the wedge? - Clive
Patrick - Bluetoon?
Phil - D2D?
		
Click to expand...

Good idea Martin, last thing I need is to be in a bit of trouble arround the green and shout to my partner lob the wedge over and all of a sudden this guy comes flying landing at my feet:rofl:


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 21, 2012)

Bluetoon = Jim


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Mar 21, 2012)

Kev


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2012)

James


----------



## thecraw (Mar 21, 2012)

How is it working?


Is everyone getting 3/4 of their handicap or what?

Not really sure what's the best way to do this?


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 21, 2012)

lobthewedge = colin

Looking forward to teaming up with Clive and giving these jokers a spanking in match 3.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep

3/4 from the lowest man in the group and max handicap before the 3/4 is 18.

Oh a could crush a grape.....................


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			lobthewedge = colin

Looking forward to teaming up with Clive and giving these jokers a spanking in match 3.
		
Click to expand...


Colin,

Team 3 will be looking forward to a good game and it seems we have been paired up with the best players that GM could offer, oh am so excited


----------



## thecraw (Mar 21, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yep

3/4 from the lowest man in the group and max handicap before the 3/4 is 18.

Oh a could crush a grape.....................
		
Click to expand...

Why off the lowest man in the group? Never really understood that rule.

Surely if handicaps are involved then everyone should be getting they're rightful allowance! 

Also if its only 3/4 from the lowest man then Clive should be entitled to his 3/4 difference of 20 against the low man then. Cant have your cake and eat it big chap!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Why off the lowest man in the group? Never really understood that rule.

Surely if handicaps are involved then everyone should be getting they're rightful allowance! 

Also if its only 3/4 from the lowest man then Clive should be entitled to his 3/4 difference of 20 against the low man then. Cant have your cake and eat it big chap!
		
Click to expand...

Handicap was sorted out at the start with Big Val, see some of the first posts as the max on the day was going to be 18 and as we are playing from the boxes (yellows) then 3/4 comes into play.

If you girls would like shots then to accommodate you wishes then we will all play of our handicap (max 18) and take 3/4. Does that suit you GM guys, all our boys would kindly give up all our shots and play bare feet if you guys would do the same


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 21, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Also if its only 3/4 from the lowest man then Clive should be entitled to his 3/4 difference of 20 against the low man then. Cant have your cake and eat it big chap!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree craw.  Thats penalising him twice in my opinion.

Justice for Clive - no 18 limit!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

CliveW said:



			20.4
		
Click to expand...


Clive

Where is your home course, Bomber needs to check out your stats


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 21, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Why off the lowest man in the group? Never really understood that rule.

Surely if handicaps are involved then everyone should be getting they're rightful allowance! 

Also if its only 3/4 from the lowest man then Clive should be entitled to his 3/4 difference of 20 against the low man then. Cant have your cake and eat it big chap!
		
Click to expand...

i agree with this post bomber,clive shud be entiltled to his 3/4 of differance off the lowest man ,then if it exceeds 18 ,he should only get 18 ,but it wont, he is getting pulled and the pulled again,we all have handicaps for a reason


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Totally agree craw.  Thats penalising him twice in my opinion.

Justice for Clive - no 18 limit!
		
Click to expand...

I can smell the reek running already, hope your not about to throw the wedge:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			i agree with this post bomber,clive shud be entiltled to his 3/4 of differance off the lowest man ,then if it exceeds 18 ,he should only get 18 ,but it wont, he is getting pulled and the pulled again,we all have handicaps for a reason
		
Click to expand...

Listen my wee fat furry friend just because we invaded Engerland twice last week and took the dosh home both days there is no need for you to be upset, take a chill pill

I have already said I will agree to a max handicap of 18 and everyone gets 3/4 from that, I am sure Clive has a good round in him and will up his game for this meet. Now if he turns up with a skirt on then I might give him his full handicap:rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 21, 2012)

Justice for the gm forum!


----------



## Val (Mar 21, 2012)

I've no issues on the 3/4 handicap rule off the lowest man off the yellow tees at all. 

In Sam's group, Colin and Rob Craw are off 3 so both bare feet, Sam off 5 unfortunately gets 2 shots because 3/4 of 2 is 1.5 and Clive off 20 would get 13 shots on Colin and Rob and 11 on Sam or 2 less if off 18.

Sam he's the only 1 that it penalises, lets give him his due allowance big fella in the interests of fair play and this great gentlemans sport.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 21, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Listen my wee fat furry friend just because we invaded Engerland twice last week and took the dosh home both days there is no need for you to be upset, take a chill pill

I have already said I will agree to a max handicap of 18 and everyone gets 3/4 from that, I am sure Clive has a good round in him and will up his game for this meet. Now if he turns up with a skirt on then I might give him his full handicap:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

thats the talk of a worried man


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			thats the talk of a worried man
		
Click to expand...

It's the talk off a man who has your money in his back pocket:ears:

Clive will not be off 20+ for nothing you know:whoo:

But like I said if he wears a skirt I have no problem..................


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 21, 2012)

Gee whiz ... It's been busy in here, all sorted and ready to go


----------



## thecraw (Mar 21, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Gee whiz ... It's been busy in here, all sorted and ready to go  

Click to expand...

It has indeed. I'll need to put on a better bait next time. I only got a nibble!


:angry:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I've no issues on the 3/4 handicap rule off the lowest man off the yellow tees at all. 

In Sam's group, Colin and Rob Craw are off 3 so both bare feet, Sam off 5 unfortunately gets 2 shots because 3/4 of 2 is 1.5 and Clive off 20 would get 13 shots on Colin and Rob and 11 on Sam or 2 less if off 18.

Sam he's the only 1 that it penalises, lets give him his due allowance big fella in the interests of fair play and this great gentlemans sport.
		
Click to expand...

Okay okay Clive can have his full 20 shots if he feels he needs them, I am sitting here feeling guilty (nothing to do with the txt messages I have been getting) so Clive full handicap for the day but you will still be playing 3/4 from it.

Phew I feel like I have just been robbed, Clive remember your handicap certificate tho eh:whoo:


----------



## Val (Mar 21, 2012)

Your all heart big man, Ive had confirmation from Mike Harris that prizes will find there way in the post. I'll see what we get and take it from there.

Top man Mike :thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Your all heart big man, Ive had confirmation from Mike Harris that prizes will find there way in the post. I'll see what we get and take it from there.

Top man Mike :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good on him ... The last guy from North of The Border that won a prize on HDID (dozen balls) had to drive to Cornwall to pick them up. Here's hoping that they give us a better deal this time


----------



## Toad (Mar 21, 2012)

I have had confirmation that we are definitely on Rosemount, Lansdowne will still have at least two winter greens in play come Sunday.
Nothing to do with Val's slice honestly, oh and Clive is a fellow Blairgowrie member who is of +2 oops


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Your all heart big man, Ive had confirmation from Mike Harris that prizes will find there way in the post. I'll see what we get and take it from there.

Top man Mike :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have they kitted you lot out with GM T-shirts, I got some in the post the other day from HDID one size fits all but better than nothing


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Toad said:



			I have had confirmation that we are definitely on Rosemount, Lansdowne will still have at least two winter greens in play come Sunday.
Nothing to do with Val's slice honestly, oh and Clive is a fellow Blairgowrie member who is of +2 oops  

Click to expand...

Okay I withdraw my offer giving him full handicap, on his home track not a chance:ears:


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 21, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay okay Clive can have his full 20 shots if he feels he needs them, I am sitting here feeling guilty (nothing to do with the txt messages I have been getting) so Clive full handicap for the day but you will still be playing 3/4 from it.

Phew I feel like I have just been robbed, Clive remember your handicap certificate tho eh:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Bomber, a true gent if ever there was one.  

Thankyou to all who participated in the "Justice for Clive" campaign, much appreciated.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Well done Bomber, a true gent if ever there was one.  

Thankyou to all who participated in the "Justice for Clive" campaign, much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## CliveW (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Chaps, Just reading the handicap debate and having a wry smile whilst looking out my attire for Sunday!







Incidentally I'm just back from playing Rosemount.   :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Hi Chaps, Just reading the handicap debate and having a wry smile whilst looking out my attire for Sunday!







Incidentally I'm just back from playing Rosemount.   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Clive 

What time did you tee off 8.30am

How was it in the woods can you still see fairway from in there.


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 21, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Incidentally I'm just back from playing Rosemount. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Clive, Any Tips :rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			Nice one Clive, Any Tips :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about tips, I would be more concerned about if he has any balls left:rofl:


----------



## CliveW (Mar 21, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			Nice one Clive, Any Tips :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If throwing clubs, always throw them in front of you!   :thup:


----------



## CliveW (Mar 21, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Clive 

What time did you tee off 8.30am

How was it in the woods can you still see fairway from in there.
		
Click to expand...

Woods? What woods?


----------



## CliveW (Mar 21, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Don't know about tips, I would be more concerned about if he has any balls left:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I still have it, but I think I might treat myself and buy a new one for Sunday.  :clap:


----------



## Val (Mar 21, 2012)

CliveW said:



			I still have it, but I think I might treat myself and buy a new one for Sunday.  :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Clive they're panicking mate im telling ye.

:thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

CliveW said:



			I still have it, but I think I might treat myself and buy a new one for Sunday.  :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Good man Clive looking forward to it, might see you around on Friday if your up there, me and a few of the lads are having a game on Rosemount.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Clive they're panicking mate im telling ye.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just you remember your picnic big man and stick a bow & a few arrows in you bag and you can go hunting when your in the woods:rofl:


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 21, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Hi Chaps, Just reading the handicap debate and having a wry smile whilst looking out my attire for Sunday!







Incidentally I'm just back from playing Rosemount.   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good work partner, you can keep me right on Sunday.

Nice outfit by the way, hope for all our sakes it aint too windy or we might get a peek at little Clive!


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 21, 2012)

Its all happening in here..... Looking forward to going out first and bringing the points home for the good guys ;-)


----------



## Val (Mar 21, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Its all happening in here..... Looking forward to going out first and bringing the points home for the good guys ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Happy fags on night shift hendo, you need to get off them

:ears:

See you on the tee buddy :thup:


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Happy fags on night shift hendo, you need to get off them

:ears:

See you on the tee buddy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I wish that were the case Val !!! 

Your off first right enough so we'll all get a giggle 

Me off 12
Doyley off 6
Valium 16
Turd 9 

Should be simplz :-0


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			I wish that were the case Val !!! 

Your off first right enough so we'll all get a giggle 

Me off 12
Doyley off 6
Valium 16
Turd 9 

Should be simplz :-0
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:  This is what I like fighting talk, that's what I like. Remenber speach play Hendo, Big Val can go off the rails when you start talking about his game, win at any cost:ears:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 22, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			:whoo:  This is what I like fighting talk, that's what I like. Remenber speach play Hendo, Big Val can go off the rails when you start talking about his game, win at any cost:ears:
		
Click to expand...


Fook me. Can't believe your off of 5. Hope for me this year after all!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 22, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Fook me. Can't believe your off of 5. Hope for me this year after all!
		
Click to expand...

Hey hey that made me laugh:rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 22, 2012)

A goodie box of GM prizes has arrived today, best also involving a best score full stableford on the day for a golf bag and some bits and pieces and maybe a wee name out the hat for some others stuff. These really nothing to offer as a winning team.

No sign of a trophy as was mentioned originally all the same, I've emailed Mike to get his thoughts as HDID suggested they were halving on a Crystal for the day.

No drama if it doesn't happen I suppose, we don't need a trophy for bragging rights


----------



## CliveW (Mar 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			A goodie box of GM prizes has arrived today, best also involving a best score full stableford on the day for a golf bag and some bits and pieces and maybe a wee name out the hat for some others stuff. These really nothing to offer as a winning team.

No sign of a trophy as was mentioned originally all the same, I've emailed Mike to get his thoughts as HDID suggested they were halving on a Crystal for the day.

No drama if it doesn't happen I suppose, we don't need a trophy for bragging rights 

Click to expand...

Well done! Is anybody bringing a camera?


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Well done! Is anybody bringing a camera?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Well done! Is anybody bringing a camera?
		
Click to expand...

There will likely be a few Clive


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2012)

Heard from Mike last night, HDID were sorting a trophy,mfingers crossed they've been in touch with Sam, I've emailed them anyway.

Be nice to have it but although disappointing no big deal if its not Happening I suppose.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 23, 2012)

Come on the HDID, get intae them!!!!



Valentino said:



			The Golf Monthly v How Did I Do Scottish Challenge has been set for Sunday March 25th at Blairgowrie on the Lansdowne Course. The challenge will be 4 ball better ball playing of 3/4 handicap on the lowest man, max handicap 18, both teams will have 5 pairings.

First tee - 12.30

The Golf Monthly team is as follows

Valentino - 16
 Toad - 9
 Craw - 6
 Driven2distraction - 14
 Patricks148 - 9
 lobthewedge - 3
 grumps - 18
 Farneyman -13
 Grumpyjock â€“ 18
 Bluetoon â€“ 6

First reserve is Taylormadephil, we may or may not have call offs from now but if you are interested in stepping in please drop me a pm with your details and we'll see what develops.

Should be a good day.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CliveW (Mar 23, 2012)

Remember the clocks change on Saturday night. We don't want anyone arriving an hour late. :mmm:


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Remember the clocks change on Saturday night. We don't want anyone arriving an hour late. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Very good point :rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Remember the clocks change on Saturday night. We don't want anyone arriving an hour late. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


The last I heard Patrick had reached Kingussie after 3 days of driving. I do hope that he's taking into account that hour less of driving time!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Very good point :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Soaking up the atmosphere and enjoying the hospitality ... Presuming that there's free coffee, I'll be there sharp


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Heard from Mike last night, HDID were sorting a trophy,mfingers crossed they've been in touch with Sam, I've emailed them anyway.

Be nice to have it but although disappointing no big deal if its not Happening I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

I've had confirmation the trophy is on its way :clap: :thup:


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Mar 23, 2012)

note to my partner kev.. I have torn muscles across my chest.. having difficulty swinging.. you may be playing our opponents on your own this sunday, as it hurts like mad when i try and swing.. 

If anyone can take my place, it would be a appreciated, if not, i will be there, but dont expect a 10 handicapper to be stood in my golf shoes on sunday morning


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

TaylormadePhil said:



			note to my partner kev.. I have torn muscles across my chest.. having difficulty swinging.. you may be playing our opponents on your own this sunday, as it hurts like mad when i try and swing.. 

If anyone can take my place, it would be a appreciated, if not, i will be there, but dont expect a 10 handicapper to be stood in my golf shoes on sunday morning
		
Click to expand...

Here we go, I have a bad back but it wont stop me playing:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			A goodie box of GM prizes has arrived today, best also involving a best score full stableford on the day for a golf bag and some bits and pieces and maybe a wee name out the hat for some others stuff. These really nothing to offer as a winning team.

No sign of a trophy as was mentioned originally all the same, I've emailed Mike to get his thoughts as HDID suggested they were halving on a Crystal for the day.

No drama if it doesn't happen I suppose, we don't need a trophy for bragging rights 

Click to expand...

Val

Not sure this will work as we are playing doubles there will be no need for everyone in the group to putt out so probably best if you just keep the prizes and we can share them after everyone has left

Joking, but like I said no point in having an singles stableford as it could be a long day, what do you have and then we can see what we can do with them, nearest the pin long drives etc.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Val

Not sure this will work as we are playing doubles there will be no need for everyone in the group to putt out so probably best if you just keep the prizes and we can share them after everyone has left

Joking, but like I said no point in having an singles stableford as it could be a long day, what do you have and then we can see what we can do with them, nearest the pin long drives etc.
		
Click to expand...


I was thinking along these lines myself. How many prizes are there? How about we all write our names on a Â£5 or a Â£10 spot and draw it out of a hat. Put the money to cancer research or something. That way people can opt to participate or not. 

just a suggestion.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll see what I can do to drum up a player in your place Phil. Hope you enjoy your party and you can have another couple of drinks now on Saturday night. Hope your hangover, I mean injury clears up matey!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'll see what I can do to drum up a player in your place Phil. Hope you enjoy your party and you can have another couple of drinks now on Saturday night. Hope your hangover, I mean injury clears up matey!




Click to expand...

Yeh get well soon we are going to change your name to George (Chicken George)

Listen guys don't worry I can find someone to take his place


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Val

Not sure this will work as we are playing doubles there will be no need for everyone in the group to putt out so probably best if you just keep the prizes and we can share them after everyone has left

Joking, but like I said no point in having an singles stableford as it could be a long day, what do you have and then we can see what we can do with them, nearest the pin long drives etc.
		
Click to expand...

I could always keep them and take the Machrihanish next week 

All joking aside I have from memory the following

A GM Centenary Golf Bag (pencil bag style), Polo, Pullover, Pom Pom headcover and Putter cover, around 5 or 6 ball markers, a couple of GM centenary flags some calendars and bits and bobs. 

Given how it is big yin, probably best names in hat or a charity Â£5 donation as crawford suggested and can I suggest Leukaemia Research as my family are keen fund raisers and given Jarrod Lyles recent announcement then maybe it's a good option for us a group of golfers.

Maybe we can discuss this on Sunday.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I could always keep them and take the Machrihanish next week 

All joking aside I have from memory the following

A GM Centenary Golf Bag (pencil bag style), Polo, Pullover, Pom Pom headcover and Putter cover, around 5 or 6 ball markers, a couple of GM centenary flags some calendars and bits and bobs. 

Given how it is big yin, probably best names in hat or a charity Â£5 donation as crawford suggested and can I suggest Leukaemia Research as my family are keen fund raisers and given Jarrod Lyles recent announcement then maybe it's a good option for us a group of golfers.

Maybe we can discuss this on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

May I recomend that you take them to Machrihanish


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I could always keep them and take the Machrihanish next week 

All joking aside I have from memory the following

A GM Centenary Golf Bag (pencil bag style), Polo, Pullover, Pom Pom headcover and Putter cover, around 5 or 6 ball markers, a couple of GM centenary flags some calendars and bits and bobs. 

Given how it is big yin, probably best names in hat or a charity Â£5 donation as crawford suggested and can I suggest Leukaemia Research as my family are keen fund raisers and given Jarrod Lyles recent announcement then maybe it's a good option for us a group of golfers.

Maybe we can discuss this on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

110% behind this. No issues from me.


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Mar 23, 2012)

^+1


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			May I recomend that you take them to Machrihanish

Click to expand...

No problem


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			110% behind this. No issues from me.
		
Click to expand...




Driven2Distraction said:



			^+1
		
Click to expand...

Nice one guys, really appreciate the thought.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2012)

I would just like Crawford to Know, i have not left yet and have no intention of doing so till Sunday Morning


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I would just like Crawford to Know, i have not left yet and have no intention of doing so till Sunday Morning

Click to expand...

You mean you've not left from your 2nd stopover


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			You mean you've not left from your 2nd stopover  

Click to expand...

Don't you start, just cos it took my 9 hours to get back from Machrihanish last year.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you lot feart yet?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Are you lot feart yet?
		
Click to expand...


Quaking in ma boots! Playing like a fanny but looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Quaking in ma boots! Playing like a fanny but looking forward to it!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it. I played great at the range yesterday


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Bogie, par, par, par, par, par, bogie, par, bogie +3 at turn

par, par, bogie, par, par NR (CRICKET SCORE AT 15) time to call it a day. Hating my new irons with a passion, i15's could be back in the bag for Sunday!


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2012)

So GM boys, what's the team colours for the day?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			So GM boys, what's the team colours for the day?
		
Click to expand...


Purple and pink!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Purple and pink!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so old boy, tweed jacket and Plus 4's for me


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 23, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I don't think so old boy, tweed jacket and Plus 4's for me

Click to expand...

Good choice


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 23, 2012)

Hendo, stay calm and pace your self  :fore:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Are you lot feart yet?
		
Click to expand...

Hendo, can you know smell it:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Purple and pink!
		
Click to expand...

Well to all you GM Boys, get a good sleep tonight because you ain't going to sleep much on Saturday night. And well Sunday will be a long night in here for you:ears:


----------



## CliveW (Mar 23, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I don't think so old boy, tweed jacket and Plus 4's for me

Click to expand...

Well it is Blairgowrie afterall and you won't be allowed into the clubhouse without a jacket and tie.


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 23, 2012)

17 degC and very little wind. :thup:

Take your Suncream fella's


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			17 degC and very little wind. :thup:

Take your Suncream fella's
		
Click to expand...

You boys will not see the sun for the trees:ears:


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2012)

I assume we are still a man shy if phil can't play, we'll take them with 9 if need be


----------



## Iaing (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll play for GM and make up the 10.

If thats ok?


----------



## bigslice (Mar 23, 2012)

ive heard that due to printing issues at GM towers they have had to print next months mag early. so according to next months mag WELL DOME GM TEAM FOR STUFFING HDID!!!!!ne:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Iaing said:



			I'll play for GM and make up the 10.

If thats ok?
		
Click to expand...

Champion Iain. The power of my txt.

Do you want to hook up with Fabian and I at the Phoenix and travel as a three, share the costs?


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I assume we are still a man shy if phil can't play, we'll take them with 9 if need be
		
Click to expand...

Val

Am sure I could dig you up a Chomper if your a spade short.


----------



## Iaing (Mar 23, 2012)

I just hope the HDID boys are faster on the course than their website is. :ears:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2012)

Good man Iain. Full strength again.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

Iaing said:



			I just hope the HDID boys are faster on the course than their website is. :ears:
		
Click to expand...


Welcome aboard & enjoy the journey back home:ears:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Welcome aboard & enjoy the journey back home:ears:
		
Click to expand...

He will, he's in my company.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			He will, he's in my company.
		
Click to expand...

Aye and he will be in backseat.  I'm calling shotgun on the front ;-)


----------



## Iaing (Mar 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Champion Iain. The power of my txt.

Do you want to hook up with Fabian and I at the Phoenix and travel as a three, share the costs?
		
Click to expand...

That would be good Crawford. I'll give you a bell tomorrow to arrange. Are you working?


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

Iaing said:



			That would be good Crawford. I'll give you a bell tomorrow to arrange. Are you working?
		
Click to expand...

He will be in Asda or Tesco shopping like the rest of our boys in blue:whoo:


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2012)

Iaing said:



			I'll play for GM and make up the 10.

If thats ok?
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff Iain, straight in for our Phil.

Phil get rested up buddy

:thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Great stuff Iain, straight in for our Phil.

Phil get rested up buddy

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Phil

Like Lord Sugar says "Your Fired" hope you were not at the wind up:rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			He will be in Asda or Tesco shopping like the rest of our boys in blue:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Tea & toast more likely plus I'm one of the finest not CSP!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Iaing said:



			That would be good Crawford. I'll give you a bell tomorrow to arrange. Are you working?
		
Click to expand...

Off till 4th April.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 24, 2012)

Clowns.... Mon team Hdid


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 24, 2012)

C.mon the HDIDers , GIRUT!!!!



Hendo007 said:



			Clowns.... Mon team Hdid 

Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Clowns.... Mon team Hdid 

Click to expand...


Clowns is that right???  Happy to come in and take a freebie and then insult us! 

What was that email address again paul_ohagan@ipc...................



:temper:


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Clowns is that right???  Happy to come in and take a freebie and then insult us! 

What was that email address again paul_ohagan@ipc...................



:temper:
		
Click to expand...

Not the forum mate just the team ;-)

Bit o banter n all that.

P.S. you entering the Volvo again this year?


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2012)

Morning all, shot level par at the range this morning with just 17 putts


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 24, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Morning all, shot level par at the range this morning with just 17 putts
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting Val, am quaking in Ma boots for tomorrow now 

Hitting the course with Paul mcchomper at 12:30, time for a proper test.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Not the forum mate just the team ;-)

Bit o banter n all that.

P.S. you entering the Volvo again this year?
		
Click to expand...


Keep digging and yes we're back in.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 24, 2012)

Evening all.

Well team HDID have just had its first withdraw from the comp

But I am currently working on finding a replacement as Tom is not 100% and on top off this I played crap today so god knows what tomorrow will bring.

See you all there tomorrow morning:fore:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 24, 2012)

Hope you manage to fill the slot. Looking forward to a bit of golf tomorrow!


----------



## Toad (Mar 24, 2012)

Sam,

I have my mate Calum coming along he was going to take my place will explain when I see you tomorrow, but he could play for HDID team if needed, he's off 6 and has attended meets before most notably Machrihanish last year.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2012)

Toad said:



			Sam,

I have my mate Calum coming along he was going to take my place will explain when I see you tomorrow, but he could play for HDID team if needed, he's off 6 and has attended meets before most notably Machrihanish last year.
		
Click to expand...

Calum, throws a better club than me!


----------



## Toad (Mar 24, 2012)

He's way longer than u with his helicopter driver.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers Toad.

Just managed to draft in a replacement, he play off 2 see you all tomorrow.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2012)

Toad said:



			He's way longer than u with his helicopter driver.
		
Click to expand...

He also slides down dunes on his bum better than me!


:rofl:


----------



## Toad (Mar 24, 2012)

Off 2!!! bloody ringer.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2012)

Toad said:



			Off 2!!! bloody ringer. 

Click to expand...

The lower they are the mightier they fall!

Got my ear plugs looked out for a day tarvelling and playing with Fabian. 

Gimme strength Lord, gimme strength!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have made a few changes to our line up but all will be come clear on the tee.:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I have made a few changes to our line up but all will be come clear on the tee.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Batting order has been submitted. No alterations, only direct substitutions are allowed.

Rule 12 subsection (b) clause VIII!

Breach of rules is disqualification!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Batting order has been submitted. No alterations, only direct substitutions are allowed.

Rule 12 subsection (b) clause VIII!

Breach of rules is disqualification!
		
Click to expand...


She just checked that rule, can't find it anywhere:angry:

Game On


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Mar 24, 2012)

hmmmmmmmm

highest 'capper mysteriously stricken down the night before the big day................


*strokes beard thoughtfully*


5 gets you 10 he was "encouraged" pull out  

i think Bomber has modelled his management style on the leaders of the former East Germany circa 1973

 :mmm:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 24, 2012)

Driven2Distraction said:



			hmmmmmmmm

highest 'capper mysteriously stricken down the night before the big day................


*strokes beard thoughtfully*


5 gets you 10 he was "encouraged" pull out  

i think Bomber has modelled his management style on the leaders of the former East Germany circa 1973

 :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Ouch did you just poke me in the eye:rofl:


Team HDID are ready and willing, hope you guys are up for this.


Like I said a few minor amendments to our well old machine so see you gals in the morning


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2012)

What a smashing morning, all packed and ready to rock, see you boys soon

:thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 25, 2012)

News of the score willl filter through shortly.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 25, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			News of the score willl filter through shortly.
		
Click to expand...

What can I say it was a Whitewash for team HDID.


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 25, 2012)

I should have been there, come on tell us all.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 25, 2012)

Had a great day out at Blairgowrie today, weather and course lovely. Met some top guys and managed to hold out for our match on the 18th Hole, can't get much better than that :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well to all the guys from team GM, thanks for today the weather was great and it was good to meet you all.

By all accounts the matches were tight and went to the last few holes, never expected to win all five but hey we will take it. 3-2 would have done us (in fact there was a 3-2 score today:whoo

Toad great track and one I hope to play again in a few months.

Hopefully we can arrange another match later on in the year, Glenbervie was mentioned so if we can decide on a date I will get it booked.


Cheers and well done to all the HDID Teamoo:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 25, 2012)

Valentino / Bomber,

Thanks for organising todays match etc etc, much appreciated and it was a pleasure to be there. Roll on the return match later on in the year.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 25, 2012)

Gee wiz it's very quiet on here tonigh, now why is that :rofl:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Gee wiz it's very quiet on here tonigh, now why is that :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Team GM are having a night off!


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 25, 2012)

Well done to team HDID, you gave us a right royal pumping today.  Enjoy the bragging rights while you can.

A big thanks to all those who helped organise the day and to my partner Clive for letting us borrow your course for a few hours.  Sorry I couldnt help you out a bit more today but neither the big or short stick were behaving themselves, a wicked combination.  

Always next time.


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2012)

Great day, great company and good craic. Yip a whitewash and disappointing but every match down to the wire.

Right I'm away to watch homeland, I'll read the bragging tomorrow


----------



## thecraw (Mar 25, 2012)

Why has no one mentioned my eagle yet?

Driver, 2 iron to 3 feet! 


:ears:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Why has no one mentioned my eagle yet?

Driver, 2 iron to 3 feet! 


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

That was sweet mate......

Not as sweet as my hole out though :rofl:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well done the HDIDers. When I said GIRUT,I'm glad you took it literally!!!!


----------



## fourdoors (Mar 25, 2012)

I would just like to say thanks to the guys for sorting a good day out, itâ€™s appreciated.  Nice to meet some good guys.  Looking forward to the return leg!!!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Why has no one mentioned my eagle yet?

Driver, 2 iron to 3 feet! 


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Craw, never done your team any good mind:ears:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 25, 2012)

Good days golf today. Enjoyed the course and look forward to playing it again.

Think I even managed to catch thecraws eagle putt but can't figure how to download it so you will just have to take his word for it ;-)

Managed 32 point today so pretty pleased with that and not one putt dropped to for anyone in our group from any great distance. Lots of bumps and jumps shifting the ball off line on lots of putts. They will be super putting surfaces once they get a few more days weather like today!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 25, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Well done the HDIDers. When I said GIRUT,I'm glad you took it literally!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nick,

Thanks for your support, they were a great bunch of lads and looking forward to the rematch.

They may need to arrange a new captain mind you, big Val might just get fired after today:whoo:


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Nick,

Thanks for your support, they were a great bunch of lads and looking forward to the rematch.

They may need to arrange a new captain mind you, big Val might just get fired after today:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You may be effin right big man


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			You may be effin right big man 

Click to expand...


You were HDID secret weapon


----------



## thecraw (Mar 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Well done Craw, never done your team any good mind:ears:
		
Click to expand...

It did you know! It meant that we got to extend our defeat and prolong it until the last green!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 25, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Good days golf today. Enjoyed the course and look forward to playing it again.

Think I even managed to catch thecraws eagle putt but can't figure how to download it so you will just have to take his word for it ;-)

Managed *32 point today *so pretty pleased with that and not one putt dropped to for anyone in our group from any great distance. Lots of bumps and jumps shifting the ball off line on lots of putts. They will be super putting surfaces once they get a few more days weather like today!
		
Click to expand...


Its well seeing your not a maths teacher! I'll be generous and say you had 32 putts!


:rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 25, 2012)

WHO WANTS TO RUN A SWEEP TO SEE WHEN PATRICK MAKES IT HOME?


:ears:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It did you know! It meant that we got to extend our defeat and prolong it until the last green!
		
Click to expand...

Well done..........


----------



## thecraw (Mar 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Well done..........
		
Click to expand...


Cheers.


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			WHO WANTS TO RUN A SWEEP TO SEE WHEN PATRICK MAKES IT HOME?


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that the GM lads were whitewashed. There will be a return match I hope, and then maybe my back will be healed by then.
A perfect day out and good weather what more could you ask for.
Am up in Ddee at the start of May for our works open at Kinross so could make a match if anyones interested.
How would the matches ended if we had been given full handicap?
And Patrick should make it home by sun up if he misses the speed cameras.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			WHO WANTS TO RUN A SWEEP TO SEE WHEN PATRICK MAKES IT HOME?


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Tuesday - lunchtime ;-)


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 25, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			Sorry to hear that the GM lads were whitewashed. There will be a return match I hope, and then maybe my back will be healed by then.
A perfect day out and good weather what more could you ask for.
Am up in Ddee at the start of May for our works open at Kinross so could make a match if anyones interested.
How would the matches ended if we had been given full handicap?
And Patrick should make it home by sun up if he misses the speed cameras.
		
Click to expand...


Full handicap from the yellows, never. We were not even on the tees.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 25, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Tuesday - lunchtime ;-)
		
Click to expand...


Poor Patrick, he would have been home for 8.30pm.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 26, 2012)

A great day out, many thanks guys. I twasn't the winning it was the taking part! Good to put faces to names and real names too!

For those of you who were asking here is a link to the Blairgowrie Open comps.  http://www.theblairgowriegolfclub.co.uk/open-mens.php


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			WHO WANTS TO RUN A SWEEP TO SEE WHEN PATRICK MAKES IT HOME?


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh, take it easy on Patrick.
He had a bad dose of the shermans and will be licking his wounds.
Thanks for the Game, Patrick, Sam and Robbo you were great company.
Congrats on the Win, it was a great Match, pretty tight. see you on the return leg :cheers:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			Shhhh, take it easy on Patrick.
He had a bad dose of the shermans and will be licking his wounds.
Thanks for the Game, Patrick, Sam and Robbo you were great company.
Congrats on the Win, it was a great Match, pretty tight. see you on the return leg :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I was home by 8pm last night i'll have you know and grumpy there are no  fixed speed cams on the A9 now. the buggers have vans and move about.

Despite a bad case of shermans on the back 9 had a good day out and thanks to Sam, Rob and Jim fot helping me look for my 2nd shots in the tree's to the right

I good day and as Crawford said all played in the best spirite.

I look forward to the rematch.


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 26, 2012)

Cheers Patrick good to hear you keep to the speed limit.
Rasp land to Inversnecky not a bad time.
Thats what I meant if you missed them. Crafty buggers these Highland polis.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 26, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I was home by 8pm last night i'll have you know and grumpy there are no  fixed speed cams on the A9 now. the buggers have vans and move about.

Despite a bad case of shermans on the back 9 had a good day out and thanks to Sam, Rob and Jim fot helping me look for my 2nd shots in the tree's to the right

I good day and as Crawford said all played in the best spirite.

I look forward to the rematch.
		
Click to expand...

Patrick & Jim, thanks for the game very close all the way and Robbo just managed to win the last hole and the game on the 18th with his birdie. Can tell you that if we had lost the only match then I would have got pelters on the HDID site, loads of Chompers on there would have loved that:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 26, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			Sorry to hear that the GM lads were whitewashed. There will be a return match I hope, and then maybe my back will be healed by then.
A perfect day out and good weather what more could you ask for.
Am up in Ddee at the start of May for our works open at Kinross so could make a match if anyones interested.
How would the matches ended if we had been given full handicap?
And Patrick should make it home by sun up if he misses the speed cameras.
		
Click to expand...

Bump.....Bump.....Bump

Us guys over on HDID don't want this thread to drift away never to be seen again, we ain't finished milking it yet

Big Val thanks for all the help and inside info on your team selection you made our job a lot easier


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 26, 2012)

Am with you Sam, Very quiet in here  

Whens the rematch planned for ?


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Am with you Sam, Very quiet in here  

Whens the rematch planned for ?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Hendo, I think they need to re-group and re-think before we can decide a date

Just checked the Blairgowrie Website and it said the Teddy Bears had a picnic on Rosemount yesterday:rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Not sure Hendo, I think they need to re-group and re-think before we can decide a date

Just checked the Blairgowrie Website and it said the Teddy Bears had a picnic on Rosemount yesterday:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Prrrrriiiiccckkkkk

You can go right off people you know

:blah:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Prrrrriiiiccckkkkk

You can go right off people you know

:blah:
		
Click to expand...

I am sure if the boot was on the other foot we would be getting it tight big man, now as you know this trophy was intended to be played for once a year but as it was a total Whitewash we have decided to give you another pop at it later this year.

Mind you maybe the powers at GM Towers would rather it was forgot about due to the bad press you have brought on them:whoo:


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I am sure if the boot was on the other foot we would be getting it tight big man, now as you know this trophy was intended to be played for once a year but as it was a total Whitewash we have decided to give you another pop at it later this year.

Mind you maybe the powers at GM Towers would rather it was forgot about due to the bad press you have brought on them:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely big man and you probably loved that result yesterday as much as i would have if the shoe was on the other foot however I do feel there was a sigh of relief at winning, there are guys on HDID would never have let it drop for a long time.

As for once a year then no probs but we did mention 2 a year right at the start when you and I spoke and I think given how well it worked yesterday then an early season and a late season one would be perfect.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Absolutely big man and you probably loved that result yesterday as much as i would have if the shoe was on the other foot however I do feel there was a sigh of relief at winning, there are guys on HDID would never have let it drop for a long time.

As for once a year then no probs but we did mention 2 a year right at the start when you and I spoke and I think given how well it worked yesterday then an early season and a late season one would be perfect.
		
Click to expand...

No problem big yin we would never back down from a challenge and no problem with a rematch, just let us know when suits and we can get the thing set up. By the way we have had an email from the Helmets at HDID and they plan to milk the victory and are doing a spread in the next newsletter. Off course I will let them know the match could have went either way:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just a quick note to let you know that team HDID got an email from our Webbie yesterday crongratulating us on our landslide Victory on Sunday, I bet MikeH had a similar email typed up for you guys but as the news started to filter through it was soon deleted:rofl::rofl:


---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: "HowDidiDo & CSI Webmaster" <webmaster@club2000.co.uk>
Date: Mar 26, 2012 4:03 PM
Subject: The Golf Monthly V HowDidiDo Forum Challenge Cup
To: "HowDidiDo & CSI Webmaster" <webmaster@club2000.co.uk>


Chaps



First of all Congratulations on the historic trashing of the Golf Monthly Forum boys!



We only expected a good match, we hoped for a win and we got and all out thumping!



All of us here at HowDidiDo will look forward to reminding the GM guys of this at every possible opportunity.



Cheers all, and well done again.



Webbie


----------



## Toad (Mar 27, 2012)

Did not want to bump this up again.

Glad you all enjoyed the course and am gutted I had to miss out, only down side was the score line but by all accounts it could have gone either way.

Was going to say we need to stack up our team with lots of low guys for the return but guess they just got lucky this time round


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 27, 2012)

Toad said:



			Did not want to bump this up again.

Glad you all enjoyed the course and am gutted I had to miss out, only down side was the score line but by all accounts it could have gone either way.

Was going to say we need to stack up our team with lots of low guys for the return but guess they just got lucky this time round

Click to expand...

Toad,

Your right the games were all close but they say the cream always rises to the top:whoo:

The GM guys played well but not well enough, lets just hope they can raise their game for the next meet where I can assure you we will take it easy on you


----------



## Val (Mar 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Toad,

Your right the games were all close but they say the cream always rises to the top:whoo:

The GM guys played well but not well enough, lets just hope they can raise their game for the next meet where I can assure you we will take it easy on you

Click to expand...

You've never taken it easy on anyone, did you no pump someone 9 and 8 or something, wee Mcallister or big barrie?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 1, 2012)

Evening all you GM golf Geeks....

Are we having a re-match ?

Will Big Val be El Captain.

Let me know so I can rustle up some of the HDID lot and get the wheels in motion.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Evening all you GM golf Geeks....

Are we having a re-match ?

Will Big Val be El Captain.

Let me know so I can rustle up some of the HDID lot and get the wheels in motion.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for a rematch, now i've got rid of the shermans

How about at a links course this time?


----------



## seochris (Jul 4, 2012)

Is there any room for one more?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 4, 2012)

Where's this getting played, and when.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 4, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I'd be up for a rematch, now i've got rid of the shermans

How about at a links course this time?
		
Click to expand...

Patrick

If you want to arrange a team of 8-12 players from GM then I will sort out the HDID guys, no problem with a Links course we did mention Glenbervie or Leven Links but I am open to options.


Sam


----------



## Val (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm happy to play and also happy to let someone else organise the GM side.

I'll go with the flow, although I thought we were looking at September???


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Patrick

If you want to arrange a team of 8-12 players from GM then I will sort out the HDID guys, no problem with a Links course we did mention Glenbervie or Leven Links but I am open to options.


Sam
		
Click to expand...

OK then Sam, do you want to get a price for Leven or Lundin and Dates we can do it?
I know i could get a good deal at Tain but i'm not sure how many would travel that far!
Again will need to be a weekend and not clash with Crawfords 10th sept Crail meet.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I'm happy to play and also happy to let someone else organise the GM side.

I'll go with the flow, although I thought we were looking at September???
		
Click to expand...

No problem with September but remember the Crail meet is in September and HDID have a meet DS @ the end of September.

Can we see who is up for this and list potential dates that your are able to play and venues.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 5, 2012)

Am up for a rematch also. How about mid August to save clashing with previous arranged meets.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Am up for a rematch also. How about mid August to save clashing with previous arranged meets.
		
Click to expand...


Mid August sounds good to me, what about a venue ?


----------



## thecraw (Jul 5, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			No problem with September but remember the Crail meet is in September and HDID have a meet DS @ the end of September.

Can we see who is up for this and list potential dates that your are able to play and venues.
		
Click to expand...

I have 2 trips to Machrihanish in September, early October suits me best! (if selected)


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I have 2 trips to Machrihanish in September, early October suits me best! (if selected)
		
Click to expand...

Okay why does someone for Team GM start a new thread and put a team together and set a date for early Oct. We can get Glenbervie or Leven Links a bit cheaper as Team HDID have at least 3 members @ both course's, Glenbervie could be a hit or a miss depending on the weather at that time of year but we would have no problem over at Leven if you want to play either of these courses.

Is Big Val going to be your captain, he was worthy of it the last time and done a Sterling job.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 5, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay why does someone for Team GM start a new thread and put a team together and set a date for early Oct. We can get Glenbervie or Leven Links a bit cheaper as Team HDID have at least 3 members @ both course's, Glenbervie could be a hit or a miss depending on the weather at that time of year but we would have no problem over at Leven if you want to play either of these courses.

Is Big Val going to be your captain, he was worthy of it the last time and done a Sterling job.
		
Click to expand...

I think Martin despite the whitewash and vinegar did a fine job of making a Noel Hunt of his pairings. For that reason alone I fully back giving him another chance to get it right!


I also believe that the guys who committed to the first game should be given first chance to play again.


:thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I think Martin despite the whitewash and vinegar did a fine job of making a Noel Hunt of his pairings. For that reason alone I fully back giving him another chance to get it right!


I also believe that the guys who committed to the first game should be given first chance to play again.


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I agree on both both counts:thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 5, 2012)

As a newbee i know i go to the bottom of the list, but i will put my name forward. :thup:


----------



## fat-tiger (Jul 5, 2012)

are you going for the leven links scratch team again bomber or the real hdid forum users??


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 5, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			are you going for the leven links scratch team again bomber or the real hdid forum users??
		
Click to expand...

lol.........:whoo:

We only had 2 members from Leven there the last time including me so not sure what you are saying Chris. Anyway was there much damage to the canal boat you managed to crashed the other day:ears:


----------



## CliveW (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you think Donald Trump would give us a discount?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll be up for a rematch :thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 5, 2012)

Can I throw a date in as the 7th October and ask that those interested in playing confirm if they can attend or not. August can be busy for clubs (our club championship and final qualifier is early August) and also Glenbervie have their own Open in August too.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Can I throw a date in as the 7th October and ask that those interested in playing confirm if they can attend or not. August can be busy for clubs (our club championship and final qualifier is early August) and also Glenbervie have their own Open in August too.
		
Click to expand...

prob best to start a new thread Val


----------



## thecraw (Jul 5, 2012)

I propose Dundonald as a venue!


----------



## Val (Jul 5, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			prob best to start a new thread Val
		
Click to expand...

Good shout


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I propose Dundonald as a venue!
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me i have to make a bit of a treck where ever we have it.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I propose Dundonald as a venue!
		
Click to expand...

Good call Crawford. October is always great in sunny Ayrshire lol


----------

